# Scheduled downtime January 18, 2013 - tugbbs tug2.net



## TUGBrian (Jan 16, 2013)

We are going to be replacing the server that hosts tugbbs.com and tug2.net....it will be unavailable completely starting at 8am eastern time this friday, *January 18, 2013*.

I have been told this wont take more than a few hours, but to be safe I wouldnt expect it back running until lunchtime.

the members only section (tug2.com) will not be impacted by this change, its on a completely separate server.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 18, 2013)

this will take place in a few hours (8am eastern time)...just a reminder.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 18, 2013)

testing....


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 18, 2013)

Looks good, Brian. Kudos to the team.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 18, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Looks good, Brian. Kudos to the team.



+1 - I'm good here.  Thanks.


----------

